# Moving to Calgary



## pug (May 29, 2012)

My partner & I are intending to move to Calgary in Sept just got visas sorted. His background is construction;plant operator & mine HR so we are on the job hunt at the mo. We also have a dog that we plan on bring has any of you guys brought a dog out from Ireland? Any advise would be great!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...iving-canada/112162-bringing-dog-ireland.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...ing-pet-dogs-ireland-canada-process-cost.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...ts-living-canada/109219-cheapest-way-fly.html


----------



## CARMAL (Aug 22, 2011)

pug said:


> My partner & I are intending to move to Calgary in Sept just got visas sorted. His background is construction;plant operator & mine HR so we are on the job hunt at the mo. We also have a dog that we plan on bring has any of you guys brought a dog out from Ireland? Any advise would be great!


Hi, We are also moving to Calgary in September, we have 3 young children and a dog travelling with us. Had no problem with getting the dog booked on the flights. I first rang the airlines to make sure there was availiblilty for a dog on both the flights. (First flight Dublin - Germany, Lufthansa Airlines. 2nd Flights Germany to Calgary Condor airlines) I then had to book the flights, ring the airlines again with the booking ref number and confirm the dog on the flights. The dog needs to travel in an approved carrier crate. The airline needs to know the weight of the dog, weight of the crate without the dog, weight with the dog, and the measurements of the crate also. 

We are now trying to find a nice house in a nice area to move too. Can you recommend any area's that you might have researched? We are looking at somerset, kensington!


----------



## CARMAL (Aug 22, 2011)

PS. The cost was €250 for the 2 flights for the dog. ( I thought it was going to be way more expensive was very happy with the price)


----------



## pug (May 29, 2012)

CARMAL said:


> Hi, We are also moving to Calgary in September, we have 3 young children and a dog travelling with us. Had no problem with getting the dog booked on the flights. I first rang the airlines to make sure there was availiblilty for a dog on both the flights. (First flight Dublin - Germany, Lufthansa Airlines. 2nd Flights Germany to Calgary Condor airlines) I then had to book the flights, ring the airlines again with the booking ref number and confirm the dog on the flights. The dog needs to travel in an approved carrier crate. The airline needs to know the weight of the dog, weight of the crate without the dog, weight with the dog, and the measurements of the crate also.
> 
> We are now trying to find a nice house in a nice area to move too. Can you recommend any area's that you might have researched? We are looking at somerset, kensington!


Thanks Carmal, busy times at the moment for you so! what type of dog do you have? are you on the same flight as the dog? I was going with the dublin-toronto-calgary route because I it would be the shortest but you must use a pet agent working out €950 so far!!!
there is a great group of Facebook irish in calgary that have loads of info on areas with schools etc 
Do you have work sorted?


----------



## CARMAL (Aug 22, 2011)

pug said:


> Thanks Carmal, busy times at the moment for you so! what type of dog do you have? are you on the same flight as the dog? I was going with the dublin-toronto-calgary route because I it would be the shortest but you must use a pet agent working out €950 so far!!!
> there is a great group of Facebook irish in calgary that have loads of info on areas with schools etc
> Do you have work sorted?


Hi, are dog is a Springer Spaniel, yes she is going to be on the same flights as us. Thanks will check out the facebook group. My Husband has worked organised. I don't as yet. Want to get the children settled in first then try and arrange work around them. When are you going over? we go 14th September, flights are 3 hours to Germany from Dublin then 5 hours stop over then 10hr 10mins from Germany to Calgary, The dog will be held in the secruity depatment for Animals while in Germany so we won't see the dog till we arrive in Calgary once we leave Dublin.


----------



## pug (May 29, 2012)

CARMAL said:


> Hi, are dog is a Springer Spaniel, yes she is going to be on the same flights as us. Thanks will check out the facebook group. My Husband has worked organised. I don't as yet. Want to get the children settled in first then try and arrange work around them. When are you going over? we go 14th September, flights are 3 hours to Germany from Dublin then 5 hours stop over then 10hr 10mins from Germany to Calgary, The dog will be held in the secruity depatment for Animals while in Germany so we won't see the dog till we arrive in Calgary once we leave Dublin.


I just phoned Lufthansa & they said that they do not fly pets direct you must use a pet agent!!! can you PM me the Details of the people you contacted please... My partner is also yet to find work out there he is a heavy equiptement operator. we are hoping to fly out on the 25th-26th Sept.


----------



## CARMAL (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes I will message you straight away with the details.


----------

